# Chrome delete+



## Oldsparky (Jan 21, 2021)

Looking to cover the chrome, inside and out, and wanted recommendations on film, spray, plastidip or any other options out there. 

Smoke lenes for tail and head lights? 
Interior trim?
Kick panels (door panels?)

Trying to keep the color uniform throughout except trim, thinking of adding teal to the mix. 









Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

You can can buy heat shrink film/vinyls at your local auto stores. In my experience these look/last the longest. You can also go plasti dip but it's just messy and too much tape for just a chrome delete. keep on cruzin'!


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

With proper surface prep I think *SEM Trim Black* will be the best looking and most durable choice for covering up exterior chrome


----------



## Oldsparky (Jan 21, 2021)

marmalou said:


> With proper surface prep I think *SEM Trim Black* will be the best looking and most durable choice for covering up exterior chrome


I was leaning towards vinyl. Do I just pop off the front chrome to cover that one? 

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

With vinyl you probably don't need to pop off the chrome trim. Most people stick the vinyl onto the trim piece, press it down with a squeegee, seal with a heat gun/hair dryer, and then carefully excise the edges with a razor.
But if the geometry is really tricky then maybe you should pop it off... what piece in the front are you trying to cover?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jan 21, 2021)

marmalou said:


> With vinyl you probably don't need to pop off the chrome trim. Most people stick the vinyl onto the trim piece, press it down with a squeegee, seal with a heat gun/hair dryer, and then carefully excise the edges with a razor.
> But if the geometry is really tricky then maybe you should pop it off... what piece in the front are you trying to cover?


The fog light chrome, looks tricky.









Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Oldsparky said:


> The fog light chrome, looks tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, there is a trim level that have these as black.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jan 21, 2021)

Front end photo, I want to get rid of all that chrome with minimal upkeep, well up to par with car cleaning schedule.









Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Why not spray paint it then? That would hold up better against rocks and dirt than vinyl and plastidip, and less chance of screwing it up if you tape everything off.

It may be possible to remove that bezel piece so you can carefully wrap it (or paint it!) separately. Heres an example for removing the gen2 bezel: How-To: Gen 2 Fog Light Bezel Removal | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com) . Maybe play around underneath the bumper to see if you can remove it the same way...


----------

